

‘Dutch sandwich’ grows as Google shifts €8.8bn (~$12bn) to Bermuda - yapcguy
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/89acc832-31cc-11e3-a16d-00144feab7de.html

======
dpcx
Sadly, the article is rather difficult to read, as the interstitial ad
redirects you back here when you click the "X".

Come from
[https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F...](https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F89acc832-31cc-11e3-a16d-00144feab7de.html&safe=off),
and it works fine.

